# Anybody ever had a swollen lymph node



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

Last week i noticed it was painful to swallow and my ear was in pain, this is how it would go i would get an itchy ear it would then send pain down my face via the side of my jaw and when it came to swallowing food it hurt, i gave it a week then went to the doc yesterday she felt around and agreed they was some swolleness and said it would of been an infection and not to worry to much if things had not improved to go back and they may do a scan.Well all was going well until earlier this evening when i realised that under my chin was up again and now at both sides it feels puffed up if you get what i mean, i just wanted to know if anyone has been through anything similier.My MIL has mentioned nuralja i think thats what she called it but i have no idea what that is.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not sure neuralgia involves any swelling, but glandular fever does, so do mumps. Any chance it could be one of those?


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont know Alison I dont even know what glandular fever is


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 29, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> I dont know Alison I dont even know what glandular fever is



I had it in my twenties and it took 18 months to get rid of it! I had pain in my neck and jaw, swollen glands in my neck and I was really tired all the time. I had mumps as a little girl where first one side of my face swelled up, then the other, I looked like a lopsided chipmunk.


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I had it in my twenties and it took 18 months to get rid of it! I had pain in my neck and jaw, swollen glands in my neck and I was really tired all the time. I had mumps as a little girl where first one side of my face swelled up, then the other, I looked like a lopsided chipmunk.



just been reading up on the symptoms, i dnt have fatigue or muscle pain all i got is sore throat and swollenlness.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 29, 2010)

Sounds more like laryngitis, or is that pharyngitis? I'm always getting them mixed up. Has your doc given you any antibiotics?


----------



## Smit (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Steph,
Funny you post this today as i am not long back from the doctors about something very similar. I posted last week about bad pins and needles in arm. My doctor told me to rest and and hopefully it would clear up but it didn't. Today i had a pain behind ear and when i felt it I had a big lump that was swollen. I went back to the doctors and when he pressed lump I got lots of pins and neeedles down my arms. He said my lymph node was swollen and that indicates a sign of infection. To see how it goes over the next few days and return if it gets worse. 

Hope you get it sorted. x


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Sounds more like laryngitis, or is that pharyngitis? I'm always getting them mixed up. Has your doc given you any antibiotics?



gave me nothing just said give it a week if nothing has changed will get me booked in for a scan


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

Smit said:


> Hi Steph,
> Funny you post this today as i am not long back from the doctors about something very similar. I posted last week about bad pins and needles in arm. My doctor told me to rest and and hopefully it would clear up but it didn't. Today i had a pain behind ear and when i felt it I had a big lump that was swollen. I went back to the doctors and when he pressed lump I got lots of pins and neeedles down my arms. He said my lymph node was swollen and that indicates a sign of infection. To see how it goes over the next few days and return if it gets worse.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted. x



Thanks Smit the pain and itchyness of the ear aint happening anymore.side of my tongue also feels sensitive


----------



## Smit (Jun 29, 2010)

Its a strange one, my ear feels ok just the lump hurts and now my head hurts no idea whats going on. I feel fine apart from that. Just to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

Smit said:


> Its a strange one, my ear feels ok just the lump hurts and now my head hurts no idea whats going on. I feel fine apart from that. Just to keep an eye on it.



Yeah im ringing docs again tomorrow I worry about lumps , i left a lump under my arm for weeks and that ended up with me having it operated on so i wont be leaving it this time


----------



## suziepoo (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi - Do you have a cat? I got a swollen lymph node in my elbow, years ago, had it removed and it turned out to be cat-scratch fever! Apparently, you get infected from the scratch and is quite common. I was told if I got a fever after a scratch I should go see the doc for antibiotics. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

suziepoo said:


> Hi - Do you have a cat? I got a swollen lymph node in my elbow, years ago, had it removed and it turned out to be cat-scratch fever! Apparently, you get infected from the scratch and is quite common. I was told if I got a fever after a scratch I should go see the doc for antibiotics. Hope you get better soon!



no only a dog hun


----------



## am64 (Jun 29, 2010)

are you a bit run down hun ?? with all the moving etc ...remeber back when my Daughter has suspected mumps /glandular fever ...they decided it was just being run down .....x


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

am64 said:


> are you a bit run down hun ?? with all the moving etc ...remeber back when my Daughter has suspected mumps /glandular fever ...they decided it was just being run down .....x



I certainly dont feel as if i am hun x


----------



## LisaLQ (Jun 29, 2010)

Lymph nodes come up when you are poorly.  I had a lump in my jawline when I had a nasty cold, went away once my body had fought it off.


----------



## PhilT (Jun 30, 2010)

Some years ago I had a really swollen face down one side starting from the top of my jaw. I found it difficult to open my mouth because of the swelling and it hurt when eating

When I went to the doctor it turned out that it was a blocked salivary gland.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 30, 2010)

My reaction is to go back to the doctor. It probably isn'y glandular fever as you'd be quite ill with it.

Neuralgia involves paind and swelling, so it might be that.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi woke this morning to nothing there again, had a good feel around and cant feel a thing


----------



## PhilT (Jun 30, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Hi woke this morning to nothing there again, had a good feel around and cant feel a thing


 
Does it come on just before you eat?


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

PhilT said:


> Does it come on just before you eat?



comes on night time more often then not AFTER  ive eaten my tea.


----------



## PhilT (Jun 30, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> comes on night time more often then not AFTER ive eaten my tea.


 
If it was a blocked salivary gland it normally is worse just before and during eating as the saliva is produced in anticipation of eating and if the gland is blocked it causes the swelling to get worse as the saliva can't be released into the mouth.


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

PhilT said:


> If it was a blocked salivary gland it normally is worse just before and during eating as the saliva is produced in anticipation of eating and if the gland is blocked it causes the swelling to get worse as the saliva can't be released into the mouth.



Thanks phil i can illiminate that then as i dont have that symptom.


----------

